# Raymond Weil



## shaf0187 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi guys wanted your opinion on Raymond Weil watches, specifically the Tradition range. I purchased one of these over the weekend, but searching the forum it seems as though the general sentiment is that these watches are not worth the price tag (I paid Â£400 new). Are they of poor quality and do they have a really poor resale value? I am beginning to regret my purchase a little, not because I don't like the watch, but more because of the reputation/quality of the watch.

I have 14 days for a full refund and the watch hasn't been out of the box yet. Would appreciate your input.

I have attached a picture from the internet of the watch.


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

Nothing Wrong with them mate.

And nothing wrong in what you've got nice watch.

When i bought my first raymond weil, 10 years ago i bought because it stood out in the jewellers and i loved it.

Once you start your interest in collecting watches,there is always something that takes your fancy and you move on.

Just look how many watches are flipped on the sales forum.Its an expensive hobby????

Ive just sold 10ish watches to move on and know iam were i think i want to be theres an urge to carry on.

And i thank this forum for bringing my interest back.

Too early IMO to worry about resale value.

Its obvious it is to your taste at this moment in time.

Wear in health.

Colin


----------



## hilly10 (Jul 19, 2009)

They have never floated my boat. My mate as owned two he likes them but he will often say to me they are not built like your watches Omega TAG etc


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

A bit hit and miss for me, however the big Nabucco range does have some tasty looking watches for a decent price.


----------



## shaf0187 (Mar 12, 2010)

cgs said:


> Nothing Wrong with them mate.
> 
> And nothing wrong in what you've got nice watch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Colin. Yes you are right I really like the style and feel of the watch, just the quality issue was of concern. Reassuring to hear you have had good experiences with them in the past.


----------



## shaf0187 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cant really afford to buy Tag or Omega as the price paid was at the top end of my budget so as much as I would love a Monaco, it's way out of my reach!

Just a little concerned about the quality as it will be my primary 9-5 watch when at the office.

The other watch which I was looking at was the Tissot Le Locle, (Â£100 cheaper), but just liked the look of this one a little more (but it was very close). Do you think this would be a better bet in terms of quality?


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

I bought a Raymond Weil quartz Tango early last year for my wife as an anniversary gift. I think their quality is excellent and 12 months on nothing has changed my mind, the watch has a very substantial feel to it and the bracelet is really well made. Perhaps a little overpriced as they are a "fashion" watch after all, but a good quality one IMO. I'd rate them equivalent to TAG/Heuer.


----------



## shaf0187 (Mar 12, 2010)

If you guys had to choose either the RW above, or this Tissot, which would you choose and why?

=


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

shaf0187 said:


> If you guys had to choose either the RW above, or this Tissot, which would you choose and why?
> 
> =


Probably the tissot but more than likely neither

for your budget buying on sales corner could have got you anything from this box apart from the Oris.










imagine geting this










this










this










or even. This










and have change from your budget


----------



## Miikae (Mar 13, 2010)

A custom RLT to your requirements would have possibly been a good choice for you as that way you would have a unique watch to be proud off, just my thoughts









Mike


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

My current wear today,










Raymond Freelancer, I also like the Don Giovani Cosi Grande


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmm Tissot or RW?

I'd go for the poor mans rolex

I especially like the look of this one


----------



## griffo104 (Mar 12, 2010)

If you like it why worry about what other's think ? Looks a pretty nice watch from here and it must have something that appeals to you to make you spend that much money. Enjoy it.


----------



## shaf0187 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for your input guys. I think I will need to sleep on it for yet another night. I am way to indecisive! lol :wallbash:


----------

